
Show HN: Upload files to AWS S3 directly from the browser (crazy performance) - santypk4
https://softwareontheroad.com/2019-03-01-s3-direct-browser-upload/
======
santypk4
When we need to make an s3 upload solution, we tend to make the client
application upload the file to our server and then upload from it to our AWS
S3 bucket.

In some cases, this is a good approach but when we are dealing with large size
files the upload can be slow and painful four our clients. In this blog post,
we explore the different solutions to make an insane boost on the performance
and reduce a crazy amount of load from our server.

------
elviam
Nice!

